# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  starting bodybuilding

## rk713

Hey guys I just started really getting into bodybuilding. Ive been lifting weights for about one year now. I just turned 21 i am 5'7 , I started out at 185lbs and 28% body fat. Now I am at 195lbs and 14.4%body fat.I workout 6 days a week I know that sounds like alot but so far it works best for me. I work out chest, back, legs, shoulders,triceps,biceps, one muscle group a day. Eat roughly 3,500 cal a day give or take a few. Heres my split 60%carbs and 20%protein and 20%fat.In the last few months I started to get alot more serious about bodybuilding. It might sound weird but to me that comes first, I schedule everything else around the gym.If I go out and have a drink I feel bad because I keep thinking how earlier I just busted my ass in the gym. I have friends and family tell me that i need to calm down with the gym and have fun and enjoy my youth but this may sound stupid but that is my fun. I have my goal set and i have to achieve it. And everyone that says I cant do it I need to prove them wrong. Dont get me wrong I doing this for me but it will be nice when I see there faces after I proved them wrong.I really want to do competions I was wondering if anyone had some advice to help me get ready for them. Itll be a couple years but I want to grow and maybe yall can give me some advice on that. I would like to be 230 to 250lbs6% or so bodyfat. Do I need do get started with AS or does anyone think I can achieve this naturally. Now I am studying to be a trainer to. This is my lifestyle and want to do it for a career.There is those days very few but sometimes I feel like is it worth it, not going out and enjoying life now but then someone tells me your getting bigger and that thoughts outa my mind.I got made fun of in high school for being overweight and that i will never accomplish anything. I want to see there faces in seven years at our reunion when im massive and I am top trainer at my gym and a real bodybuilder and there all fat. I know that sounds stupid but its moti vation for me to. Know that i have rambeled on I wanted to thank anyone that has some advice on helping me achieve my goals.

----------


## saboudian

None of us got here cause we didn't love what we do.

My advice: Be thirsty for knowledge, you've come along way but you still have a long way to go. Read everything you can find.

----------


## rambo

You obviously love what you do, and that's awesome, so do we. You've come to the right place. As for your goals, my advice to you is to live in our diet, supplement, and workout forums, and ignore AS for a while now. That should be used when you've hit your genetic potential. One step at a time, and before you know it you'll be turnin heads. It actually inspires me to see how much dedication you've got, and I'm off to hit the gym myself. Use us, read through our forums, mistakes, and learn. Soak it up like a sponge. Best of luck to you.

 :Dancing Banana:

----------


## rk713

Thanks guys for your responses.I am trying now to find someone to start training with. But no one I know will train like I do. They all go to the gym once or twice a week if that. I think it would help me to have someone to push me and help me get that last rep out. Thanks again guys.

----------


## gonnabehuge240

WOW good to here your getting your goals set bro. Sounds like you on the right track rambo gave some great advice. Just stay focused I don't havea work out partner anymore no one I know is as dedicated as I am right now I guess. Oh well just do your thing

----------


## Russ616

> Thanks guys for your responses.I am trying now to find someone to start training with. But no one I know will train like I do. They all go to the gym once or twice a week if that. I think it would help me to have someone to push me and help me get that last rep out. Thanks again guys.


Your story sounds just like mine. I started lifting 2 years ago with the same problems. First I am 21 years old 5'7" 165lbs. I never really got made fun of in school because I played alot of sports but I was always referred to as the little guy. ( 130 lbs or less ) When I started lifting I completely turned my life around. I don't stay out late, I don't drink, smoke, or even eat alot of junk. I spend five days at the gym. I even drive an hour on Sunday to go. My whole family and girlfiend thought I was nuts. They told me I was too involved, I am not going anywhere with this. Well I started the ISSA personal training program a month ago, in two years I put on 35lbs of muscle, I am constantly reading books and biographys on body builders and body building. ( by the way I never read a book in high school, I was too lazy ) Everything I do revolves around the gym. My family and girlfriend came around after a while and now appreciate what I am doing. I also do powerlifting events, and when I take home a first my family is proud of me. I tellin you I wouldn't change my life for anybody and you shouldn't either. 
They will come around and realize that body building is not just a sport, IT'S A LIFE STYLE

- The only dreams that are impossible to reach are the ones you don't persue.

----------


## Russ616

> Thanks guys for your responses.I am trying now to find someone to start training with. But no one I know will train like I do. They all go to the gym once or twice a week if that. I think it would help me to have someone to push me and help me get that last rep out. Thanks again guys.



Another thing, try to find that training partner. I took my training to another level when I got my partner about 8 months ago. We push each other to the limits. I have made better gains in 8 months with him than I did my first year. A training partner gives you the extra drive and believe me he doesn't have to be bigger or smarter. The guy I train with has only been lifting for 8 months and doesn't know a lot. But he know to push hard and has dedication. He is never late and really track. Find someone you can trust. 

Good luck

----------


## syd

I have not been doing this for very long....but I have half assed bb for a couple of years now....I am fully into it as much as I can now, and within 3 weeks i can already see my body beginning to change. this is not something you can do just everynow and then, you must do it 100%....not anything less, or you will go nowhere.

----------


## decadbal

sounds good bro, its been said, but the emphasis is no where near the importance it should be, educate, the more you know, the more you can do, and dont think about anything more than diet. thats what will make u. u can get to 250 with aas, it will take longer, so do what u have to..GOOD LUCK

----------


## ADAWG

I am trying to find a way to get into the sport of body building but I cant find any info on competition in my area (Houston) what can I do?

----------


## ADAWG

Come on you guys< I know that theres some body some where who can at least reply and help a guy out! This sucks for me man cause I have no real connection with BB world or any body who is as motivated as I am. As a matter of fact it seems like most people hate and resent me for my undying devotion to a sport that they themselves cannot become a part of. Some body say something!

----------


## rk713

> Come on you guys< I know that theres some body some where who can at least reply and help a guy out! This sucks for me man cause I have no real connection with BB world or any body who is as motivated as I am. As a matter of fact it seems like most people hate and resent me for my undying devotion to a sport that they themselves cannot become a part of. Some body say something!


did u just start lifting. tell me more about u what youve done so far. i live in houston to ive been serious about bodybuilding for a little while now. there a contest in may thats next one i know of.

----------


## ADAWG

hey rk713 thanks for coming back on. I have been lifting consistantly for about a year and a half and feel like ive got a lot of potential. I do have a lot to learn and a lot of progress yet to be made. I feel like I am as dedicated as they come because I never miss. I work out mon thru fri at 5:45am before I go to work and I feel like this is the best time for me. My diet is pretty awesome but like I said I have a lot to learn and I do need to take in more calories. I am 5'11" and weigh 175 with 15 1/2 inch arms. This seems pretty weak in comparison to some of the body builders I read about. How can I get more involved in the sport of body building in the Houston area so I can learn more?

----------


## rk713

> hey rk713 thanks for coming back on. I have been lifting consistantly for about a year and a half and feel like ive got a lot of potential. I do have a lot to learn and a lot of progress yet to be made. I feel like I am as dedicated as they come because I never miss. I work out mon thru fri at 5:45am before I go to work and I feel like this is the best time for me. My diet is pretty awesome but like I said I have a lot to learn and I do need to take in more calories. I am 5'11" and weigh 175 with 15 1/2 inch arms. This seems pretty weak in comparison to some of the body builders I read about. How can I get more involved in the sport of body building in the Houston area so I can learn more?


i meet alot of people at my gym. were do u workout out at. i still have alot to learn to maybe we can lift sometime together.

----------


## ADAWG

I work out at a local gym but it isnt exactly good for what we aspire to acheive. It almost feels like an old folks home sometimes with all the senior citizens that harass us for our loud music(MTV). I'm 22 and i'll be 23 in may. Since its january right now I was kind of thinking about competing around june or july if I can put on about 10 pounds leaving me at a ripped 185. I would like to compete in the middle weight class but being 5'11" I think it would be more appropriate to go in as a big light heavy weight. My biggest problem is that I am such a hard gainer that I cant seem to put on any weight. I would ask for advice on the subject but I already know the answer...... Eat! Eat! Eat! It just seems as hard as I try I cant put on the weight. Oh well enough pissing and moaning. Did you do any thing in Houston saturday night? I went to the hut on Richmond after dinner at fox and the hound. Give me a holla back and tell me about this competition in may!

----------


## ADAWG

Hey rk713 when is the best time that i can chat with you? I have so many questions and so much time between replies

----------


## rk713

> Hey rk713 when is the best time that i can chat with you? I have so many questions and so much time between replies


i work all day maybe we can chat sometime during the day. as for the contest in may its in galveston. one of the guys at my gym is a promoter for that so i can get u a form and more info on it if u want.by the way what was the name of your gym.

----------


## ADAWG

My gym is a local recreation center so that may give you a little insight into its patrons. It does have a solid dumbbell set to work with but I hate the **** smith machines it messes up my form and is hard on the shoulders. We have a good crew up there in the mornings the guy I train with is 300 pounds of natural badness and he pushes me alot. Good to hear from you rk713 Ill check again tomorow as often as possible. I get off work at 4:00 so Ill probably be getting on sometime after that.

----------


## rk713

> My gym is a local recreation center so that may give you a little insight into its patrons. It does have a solid dumbbell set to work with but I hate the **** smith machines it messes up my form and is hard on the shoulders. We have a good crew up there in the mornings the guy I train with is 300 pounds of natural badness and he pushes me alot. Good to hear from you rk713 Ill check again tomorow as often as possible. I get off work at 4:00 so Ill probably be getting on sometime after that.


cool ill tallk to u tomorrow then.

----------


## ADAWG

My routine is as follows:

4:45am Wake up and prep for day i.e. food, clothes, books, whatever...

5:45am The doors to the gym have opened and the game is on

Mon. Chest and Tris
chest first/warm up with about 3 to 4 sets
Then 4 to 5 working sets
flat bench 
incline 
decline
cable flyes

for Tris ill warm up with some single arm cable press downs until it feels right
brain crushers for 4 sets
seated dumbbell extentions 4 sets
then the ropes for four sets

Tues. Legs
warm up with some light squats 4 to 5 sets
working squats for 4 to 5 sets
leg press for 4 to 5
calve raises until i cant walk
leg extentions to burn out
dead lifts 
and leg curls

Wed. Back, bis and shoulders


BLAH BLAH BLAH

wHAT DO YOU THINK? i DO THIS SPLIT twice a week so dont rest to long so what would you recomend that I do? Im already cut up and lean I just want to put on some weight. maybe go from 175 to 185 cause that doesnt sound to crazy. Im 5'11" so it seems like I should be bigger.

----------


## rk713

> My routine is as follows:
> 
> 4:45am Wake up and prep for day i.e. food, clothes, books, whatever...
> 
> 5:45am The doors to the gym have opened and the game is on
> 
> Mon. Chest and Tris
> chest first/warm up with about 3 to 4 sets
> Then 4 to 5 working sets
> ...


i did a split similiar to this awhile ago. i switch my workouts up once a month. to keep my body guessing. if u have been doing this routine for awhile i would switch it up some or maybe trying a once a week split.always keep your body guessing.when u start a routine u have never done before u will see results.

----------


## rk713

> My routine is as follows:
> 
> 4:45am Wake up and prep for day i.e. food, clothes, books, whatever...
> 
> 5:45am The doors to the gym have opened and the game is on
> 
> Mon. Chest and Tris
> chest first/warm up with about 3 to 4 sets
> Then 4 to 5 working sets
> ...


i did a split like this awhile ago. i switch up my routine every month to keep my body guessing.some times ill work each muscle group once a week and other times ill do it twice a week. i like to always keep my body guessing. but most important to gain size u have to eat

----------


## ADAWG

hey rk! Whats up with posting at 1:30 in the morning? shouldnt you be resting at that point in hopes of your muscles recuperating? Just messing with you dawg...hehehe. I hope this routine works for me man I think I need to be hitting each muscle group at least but not more than twice a week. This is because im not on any type of anabolic and 6 to 7 days rest seems a little more than a natural needs with catabolism of the muscle setting in and all. Tell me more about this competition in may. You did say that you were going to enter right? If so, I think I might come and check it out to see what im up against. I've found www.npctexas.org on one of these forums and found alot of local shows so im pretty excited to start getting involved. By the way, have you heard of the supp testrogel. Its an androgen gel that is supposed to act as a testosterone pre-cursor. If you have heard of it, is it just another supp scam or can it really help. Im glad I joined this forum cause its given me alot of motivation just talking to other like minded people. Go ahead and hit me back when ever you get a chance.

----------


## rk713

> hey rk! Whats up with posting at 1:30 in the morning? shouldnt you be resting at that point in hopes of your muscles recuperating? Just messing with you dawg...hehehe. I hope this routine works for me man I think I need to be hitting each muscle group at least but not more than twice a week. This is because im not on any type of anabolic and 6 to 7 days rest seems a little more than a natural needs with catabolism of the muscle setting in and all. Tell me more about this competition in may. You did say that you were going to enter right? If so, I think I might come and check it out to see what im up against. I've found www.npctexas.org on one of these forums and found alot of local shows so im pretty excited to start getting involved. By the way, have you heard of the supp testrogel. Its an androgen gel that is supposed to act as a testosterone pre-cursor. If you have heard of it, is it just another supp scam or can it really help. Im glad I joined this forum cause its given me alot of motivation just talking to other like minded people. Go ahead and hit me back when ever you get a chance.


hey adawg.im not sure if im going to enter the contest in may or not. see how im doing in a month. i want start going to shows to get a feel for them . i have not heard anything on testrogel.be careful what u buy i have wasted alot on supps that didnt do anything.now i research all of the supps i wanna buy here. so far everything i tried worked great. whens the next show you are going to.i love this forum to it has helped me alot i will be where i wanna be alot sooner. talk to u later.

----------


## ADAWG

I hear you rk. I dont know when I will be able to enter a competition it all depends on whether or not I can get my body in the right kind of condition. If I had my way it would be in june but I need to put on like at least 10 pounds of muscle. cause im 5'11" and it seems most guys like that are at least 200pd. go to npctexas.org and they have list of all the upcoming events and if every thing goes right then I will at least be in attendence. Do you think for my size that 15 1/2 inch arms is to small?

----------


## saboudian

> I hear you rk. I dont know when I will be able to enter a competition it all depends on whether or not I can get my body in the right kind of condition. If I had my way it would be in june but I need to put on like at least 10 pounds of muscle. cause im 5'11" and it seems most guys like that are at least 200pd. go to npctexas.org and they have list of all the upcoming events and if every thing goes right then I will at least be in attendence. Do you think for my size that 15 1/2 inch arms is to small?


Honestly, once you go check out your first comp, you'll know exactly what you need to win. In one of the biggest natural comps here in MI last summer, a teen won the open middleweight division, and he was probably around 5'11. Now competition in TX is definitely gonna be stiffer than it is here, but a top 5 place would definitely be a good goal to shoot for. And honestly, even if you don't do well, you literally learn so much about your body and diet, that just taking it in as learning experience is extremely worth while, and you'll do much better in your 2nd comp and it'll be much easier.

----------


## rk713

> Honestly, once you go check out your first comp, you'll know exactly what you need to win. In one of the biggest natural comps here in MI last summer, a teen won the open middleweight division, and he was probably around 5'11. Now competition in TX is definitely gonna be stiffer than it is here, but a top 5 place would definitely be a good goal to shoot for. And honestly, even if you don't do well, you literally learn so much about your body and diet, that just taking it in as learning experience is extremely worth while, and you'll do much better in your 2nd comp and it'll be much easier.


thanks saboudian im debating if i wanna enter maybe me and adawg can enter toghther. i already have at least one of the guys at my gym entering it.i still have a couple weeks to decide.i really thinking of starting a cycle at the end of february. this will be my first one. i was thinking maybe something like this deca ,sustanon ,plus d-bol. i need to research more to see if this will work best.if anyone has any input on this let me know.im doing alright naturally but i wanna gain more i cant gain fast enough now.im still deciding if im going to start next month i need to make sure i will have enough funds to make the most out of the cycle.

----------


## ADAWG

hey rk,
Im no expert but that cycle definitly sounds like your going to need some clomid or nolvadex towards the end of the cycle. My friend did some d-bol and gained 30 pounds give or take and managed to avoid the water retention. I think that would be pretty cool if we could enter together. I went back and read your first post and it sounds like we are in the same boat. Hit me back and give me a pm or something.

----------


## rk713

> hey rk,
> Im no expert but that cycle definitly sounds like your going to need some clomid or nolvadex towards the end of the cycle. My friend did some d-bol and gained 30 pounds give or take and managed to avoid the water retention. I think that would be pretty cool if we could enter together. I went back and read your first post and it sounds like we are in the same boat. Hit me back and give me a pm or something.


yea i know ill need something for pct i have to do more reasearch first.i want to enter this contest but i wanna do well in it to ill have to see.i got to go tho the gym in a little bit here what are u doing tonight.

----------


## ADAWG

Ive gotten a special invitation to my boss's house for a party so i am going to show my mug for a few minutes. Do you ever go to any of the clubs in houston like the hut or sherlocks pub. I get out to those places every now and then so if you want you can meet up with me and my friends some time. they are all pretty good people some better than others. Hit me back DAWG!!!

----------


## rk713

> Ive gotten a special invitation to my boss's house for a party so i am going to show my mug for a few minutes. Do you ever go to any of the clubs in houston like the hut or sherlocks pub. I get out to those places every now and then so if you want you can meet up with me and my friends some time. they are all pretty good people some better than others. Hit me back DAWG!!!


i havent been out in awhile. way to busy at work. where did u work at anyway.i ve been working 10 to 12 hour days , i have time to train but thats it.i have time to train but thats about it for now.make the money while its there.talk to u later.

----------


## ADAWG

well it is 5:00am and I am getting ready to go to the gym and then work. I work at a company that does inspection work like like thichness testing of pipe line walls and radiology. Its all industrial work in chemical plants but its easy as hell. We keep a steady schedule of 8 hours a day for 5 days a week. I have been getting out a little to much here recently and I need to slow down. I ordered ronnie colemans unbelievable and it should be here by wed. and im hoping it will be pretty motivating. yeah man log in and let me know something some time. I am on here quite a bit here recently trying to learn every single thing that I can. Good to here from you as usual.

----------


## ADAWG

bump

----------


## saboudian

> thanks saboudian im debating if i wanna enter maybe me and adawg can enter toghther. i already have at least one of the guys at my gym entering it.i still have a couple weeks to decide.i really thinking of starting a cycle at the end of february. this will be my first one. i was thinking maybe something like this deca,sustanon,plus d-bol. i need to research more to see if this will work best.if anyone has any input on this let me know.im doing alright naturally but i wanna gain more i cant gain fast enough now.im still deciding if im going to start next month i need to make sure i will have enough funds to make the most out of the cycle.


Well its gonna be a tough decision. I am assuming you are still all natural. Remember that if you do decide to go through with the cycle, its gonna be a long time before you can compete in a tested event. And honestly you could compete in a non-tested event, but those guys are honestly just insane.

If I were you, I would give competition a chance before going through with the cycle. Just to know what you were capable of without AS, and competing will definitely make you many times smarter.

----------


## rk713

> Well its gonna be a tough decision. I am assuming you are still all natural. Remember that if you do decide to go through with the cycle, its gonna be a long time before you can compete in a tested event. And honestly you could compete in a non-tested event, but those guys are honestly just insane.
> 
> If I were you, I would give competition a chance before going through with the cycle. Just to know what you were capable of without AS, and competing will definitely make you many times smarter.


whats up adawg we will go lift oneday or something ill get u into my gym to workout. saboudian ive been debating on a cycle fore awhile i cant gain fast enough im still deciding if i wanna start it next month or not. do u think thats a good first cycle or would u add or subtract anything from it.thanks for the advice.

----------


## ADAWG

what up rk!!! sounds like a plan to me, I think it would be cool to go lift some day. As for as your cycle goes im not quite sure what your talking about because I glanced through all the post and didnt see anything. pm me and give me the details about it and maybe we can work together on it. Any ways it is 5:30am and I have to get to the gym so ill talk to you soon. PEACE DAWG!!!

----------


## saboudian

> whats up adawg we will go lift oneday or something ill get u into my gym to workout. saboudian ive been debating on a cycle fore awhile i cant gain fast enough im still deciding if i wanna start it next month or not. do u think thats a good first cycle or would u add or subtract anything from it.thanks for the advice.


I would not if I were you. From your above post, you know very little about diet and training. You're not gaining because of those 2 factors, not because you need AS.

----------


## ADAWG

> I would not if I were you. From your above post, you know very little about diet and training. You're not gaining because of those 2 factors, not because you need AS.



sabo has a point rk. I am in the same boat as you and I have looked into AS (i.e. anabolic review.com) as well so I can begin to eduacate myself. To take it any further than that would be pre-mature even though I can relate to your hunger and passion for the sport. Stay the course big dawg and take it as far as you naturaly can. IMO most people would be shocked at what their bodys can really do but anyways. not to change the subject but I just got done watching Ronnie Colemans "The Unbelievable" and it was pretty unbelievable.HAHAHA. That dude is one bad mamba jamba but I think I could still whoop'em.J/K. Hit me back yall and keep the faith my DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rk713

> I would not if I were you. From your above post, you know very little about diet and training. You're not gaining because of those 2 factors, not because you need AS.


could u help me with my diet and training im taking in 3,800 cal a day 60%carb 20%protein 20%fat. for my training now i switched to a routine almost excactly like big kevs. i would really appreciate it if u could help me perfect my diet and routine u have alot more experience than me when u have some free time if u could help me perfect a workout or tell me if i need to change a couple things around thanks saboudian.

----------


## rk713

> could u help me with my diet and training im taking in 3,800 cal a day 60%carb 20%protein 20%fat. for my training now i switched to a routine almost excactly like big kevs. i would really appreciate it if u could help me perfect my diet and routine u have alot more experience than me when u have some free time if u could help me perfect a workout or tell me if i need to change a couple things around thanks saboudian.


hey adawg i dont know if that will be the excact cycle just trying to see if that would be a good place to start give me your opinions on what i should do.talk to u later

----------


## ADAWG

well rk, from the researrch that I have done sust isnt the way to go for a beginner. Probably the best route that I have found would be taking:

Weeks 1-11 test enanthate 400mg e/w
Weeks 1-10 Eq 300mg e/w
nolva on hand or ran concurantly
clomid for your pct

There are alot of things that you can stack on that but that I think is the basis. I for one am a little more excited about hgh than any thing. If you havent taken the time to do a search on this product please do an I think that it will peak your intrest as an alternative to AS. If I remember correctly youve been training for 8 months and if thats the case, especially at our age, we've got a long way to go. I would wait it out and see what you can to do with your diet and training. Just take plenty of time to read all of the post in the diet and workout section because there are alot of guys in here who can help you. RK it is always good to hear from you so give me a holla.

----------


## saboudian

Well if you're looking to bulk up. This is what you do. Shoot for 500g protein/day. Never stuff yourself, eat until you're full and stop.

Read this entire thread at least 3 times:

http://anabolicreview.com/vbulletin/...ht=stir+things

----------


## rk713

> Well if you're looking to bulk up. This is what you do. Shoot for 500g protein/day. Never stuff yourself, eat until you're full and stop.
> 
> Read this entire thread at least 3 times:
> 
> http://anabolicreview.com/vbulletin/...ht=stir+things


ive read this before and it does make sense. could u help set me up a workout using dCs style. most of the time i work out solo so i usually donmt have a spotter. its seems like u understand his training methods very well and have alot of experience thats why im asking for your help.thanks saboudian.

----------


## rk713

> well rk, from the researrch that I have done sust isnt the way to go for a beginner. Probably the best route that I have found would be taking:
> 
> Weeks 1-11 test enanthate 400mg e/w
> Weeks 1-10 Eq 300mg e/w
> nolva on hand or ran concurantly
> clomid for your pct
> 
> There are alot of things that you can stack on that but that I think is the basis. I for one am a little more excited about hgh than any thing. If you havent taken the time to do a search on this product please do an I think that it will peak your intrest as an alternative to AS. If I remember correctly youve been training for 8 months and if thats the case, especially at our age, we've got a long way to go. I would wait it out and see what you can to do with your diet and training. Just take plenty of time to read all of the post in the diet and workout section because there are alot of guys in here who can help you. RK it is always good to hear from you so give me a holla.


i was thinking at first to run test enanthate and deca and dbol but ive heard god things about sust to. enanthate, deca and dbol might work better thanks

----------


## ADAWG

yeah ive heard bad things about sustanon and definitly heard that its better for a beginner to run eq over deca . Do a search on this in the steroid forum and I think that you will find that the benefits are difinitly with the equipose. D-bol kinda scares me for a beginner because it will shut down your natural test production so hard. As long as you take the proper pre-cautions and use your pct correctly you should bounce back. Did you do any research on HGH? Im curious to see what your reaction is to this supp. cause it seems so awsome. Let me know something big dawg and maybe we will get to talk soon. P.S. it seems as though we may have miss used you thread or maybe we didnt.

----------


## saboudian

> ive read this before and it does make sense. could u help set me up a workout using dCs style. most of the time i work out solo so i usually donmt have a spotter. its seems like u understand his training methods very well and have alot of experience thats why im asking for your help.thanks saboudian.


Honestly, I would read it over at least 2 more times, I myself have read it 5-6 times. Its very important to have a complete understanding of all the concepts so you have everything covered before you start. 

I too also work out solo, but thats really not a problem because in this type of workout its usually better to use machines then free weights, and if there is an exercise you have to use free weights with, then go ahead and use a power rack. If you're not sure what exercises to pick, go ahead and start a new thread in the workout questions forums with the exercises you wanna use. There's a few guys who have been using this split and can tell you what exercises are gonna work.

Guys, I cannot stress this enough, lemme tell you a story, actually a story from Dave Tate in a recent article.

Dave tries to teach his new born baby trigonometry and shakespeare, and he tries really hard and reads hims shakespeare and tries to get the baby to solve eqns. Everyone laughs at him, they say " Hey dave, why don't you teach your kid the ABC's and how to count first?" 

You guys are talking about cycles and even HGH, when you don't still don't know what you're doing or even how you would react to solid diet and training. If you're just shootin the ****, thats cool, I talk around with guys about it too. But you guys seriously don't need juice for a few years, you still have to figure out the ABC's.

----------


## ADAWG

> Honestly, I would read it over at least 2 more times, I myself have read it 5-6 times. Its very important to have a complete understanding of all the concepts so you have everything covered before you start. 
> 
> I too also work out solo, but thats really not a problem because in this type of workout its usually better to use machines then free weights, and if there is an exercise you have to use free weights with, then go ahead and use a power rack. If you're not sure what exercises to pick, go ahead and start a new thread in the workout questions forums with the exercises you wanna use. There's a few guys who have been using this split and can tell you what exercises are gonna work.
> 
> Guys, I cannot stress this enough, lemme tell you a story, actually a story from Dave Tate in a recent article.
> 
> Dave tries to teach his new born baby trigonometry and shakespeare, and he tries really hard and reads hims shakespeare and tries to get the baby to solve eqns. Everyone laughs at him, they say " Hey dave, why don't you teach your kid the ABC's and how to count first?" 
> 
> You guys are talking about cycles and even HGH, when you don't still don't know what you're doing or even how you would react to solid diet and training. If you're just shootin the ****, thats cool, I talk around with guys about it too. But you guys seriously don't need juice for a few years, you still have to figure out the ABC's.


hey sabo,
you make very solid points and your absolutly right about me imparticular that i do need to learn the "ABC's" first. I personally dont intend on doing any of this type of supplementing until I am fully confident that I have used up all of my options which as I am sure you will agree could take quite some time. As far as my suggestions to rk I think he knows that we are both pretty much in the same boat and any suggestions i make are just that "shooting the ****". Newbies like me and rk are here to resarch so that in the future we can make educated decisions and with the help of people like your self i am sure that we will make the right one. Thanks for all of your input and the time that you spend over here with me and rk as well as every one else. Betweeen me and you though you have to admit that HGH and its benefits are very appealing to like minded individuals like ourselves. Stay with us sabo because guys like me and rk can definitly use your help as we are both determined and willing to listen and learn. KEEP IT UP BIG DAWG!!!

----------


## rk713

> hey sabo,
> you make very solid points and your absolutly right about me imparticular that i do need to learn the "ABC's" first. I personally dont intend on doing any of this type of supplementing until I am fully confident that I have used up all of my options which as I am sure you will agree could take quite some time. As far as my suggestions to rk I think he knows that we are both pretty much in the same boat and any suggestions i make are just that "shooting the ****". Newbies like me and rk are here to resarch so that in the future we can make educated decisions and with the help of people like your self i am sure that we will make the right one. Thanks for all of your input and the time that you spend over here with me and rk as well as every one else. Betweeen me and you though you have to admit that HGH and its benefits are very appealing to like minded individuals like ourselves. Stay with us sabo because guys like me and rk can definitly use your help as we are both determined and willing to listen and learn. KEEP IT UP BIG DAWG!!!


thanks saboudian i have read that alot of people on here love dogcraps routine and are seeing good results ill work on a routine and post it in the workout forum.adawg ive looked into hgh everywere ive read u need to be 30 or so im to young still. a friend of mine has a buddy that used to compete in npc he said the cycle i was thinking about was a waste he is gonna tell me a better plan maybe help with my workout. ill post it first to get opinions im excited about starting dogcraps routine. ill keep u guys informed.

----------


## rk713

> thanks saboudian i have read that alot of people on here love dogcraps routine and are seeing good results ill work on a routine and post it in the workout forum.adawg ive looked into hgh everywere ive read u need to be 30 or so im to young still. a friend of mine has a buddy that used to compete in npc he said the cycle i was thinking about was a waste he is gonna tell me a better plan maybe help with my workout. ill post it first to get opinions im excited about starting dogcraps routine. ill keep u guys informed.


hey adawg u think u are gonna do the comp in may.

----------


## ADAWG

I really dont know but I would say that I probably wont enter. If any thing I am going to attend the show and any other show that is coming up starting in the spring. I think I should at least do that so I can get an idea of what will be expected of me. How about you RK? Do you think that you will be ready in time? Why dont you give me a pm to let me know what when and where. Let me know something killa

----------


## rk713

> I really dont know but I would say that I probably wont enter. If any thing I am going to attend the show and any other show that is coming up starting in the spring. I think I should at least do that so I can get an idea of what will be expected of me. How about you RK? Do you think that you will be ready in time? Why dont you give me a pm to let me know what when and where. Let me know something killa


i wont be ready in time i think. i am going to watch it for sure thought its in galveston im may.we can cruise up there together and waTCH IT. TALK TO U LATER

----------


## ADAWG

sounds good RK and I am definitly looking forward to it. I really think that it is going to be one of the best years of my life for a lot of reasons. Alll I have to do is get my **** together and stay focused. My new years resolution was as follows: "HUSTLE,HUSTLE,HUSTLE!!!" Hit me back RK!

----------


## ADAWG

ive got alot of people getting more and more interested in the life. I got the ronnie coleman unbelievable video and i have been letting all of the guys I work out with borrow it. they are definitly getting pumped and you can see it in their work outs. not only are they getting more organized with their routines but they are making alot of noise ( "light weight!!!"). Its very exciting to see people get motivated and they even want to start making trips to upcoming competitions. Just a little bump!

----------


## rk713

> ive got alot of people getting more and more interested in the life. I got the ronnie coleman unbelievable video and i have been letting all of the guys I work out with borrow it. they are definitly getting pumped and you can see it in their work outs. not only are they getting more organized with their routines but they are making alot of noise ( "light weight!!!"). Its very exciting to see people get motivated and they even want to start making trips to upcoming competitions. Just a little bump!


were did u get the video at it sounds pretty interesting

----------


## ADAWG

I did a search on " Ronnie coleman the unbelievable" and found it for like 29.99 on a body building web site. I think the next one im going to get is the lee preist video. They are very motivating because you get to see someone training at all out intensity and also the way they live. I cant wait for comps to start up this spring because I think im going to learn alot. Hey rk, where have you been man? tell me how your training has been going, did you start doggcraps routine? did you get out for the super bowl? Hit me back big DAWG!!!

----------


## rk713

> I did a search on " Ronnie coleman the unbelievable" and found it for like 29.99 on a body building web site. I think the next one im going to get is the lee preist video. They are very motivating because you get to see someone training at all out intensity and also the way they live. I cant wait for comps to start up this spring because I think im going to learn alot. Hey rk, where have you been man? tell me how your training has been going, did you start doggcraps routine? did you get out for the super bowl? Hit me back big DAWG!!!


i started something similiar to dogcraps routine. so far so good.i had to work for the superbowl. ive just been working and training.what about u.

----------


## ADAWG

I have definitly been a man about town herre recently. Me and my girlfriend are not together now as of last week end. Regardless i am feeling really good and im very excited about this summer. It is definitly going to be one to remember and I plan on making the most of it. Hey, while ive got your attention, there is a comp coming up on march 13 in conroe that me and probably some buddies from the gym are going to go check out. You should attend to get a feel for these natural comps and maybe meet some of the people involved who can help you reach your goals. My training has been getting pretty bad ass as more and more people get excited with me. We get kick in the doors every morning, throw out the little weights, throw out the little guys, and ugly girls and take care of business. Hit me up again soon so I know what your up to rk. AND ALWAYS REMEMBER THAT BIG DAWGS LEAD AND LITTLE PUNKS FOLLOW!!!

----------


## rk713

> I have definitly been a man about town herre recently. Me and my girlfriend are not together now as of last week end. Regardless i am feeling really good and im very excited about this summer. It is definitly going to be one to remember and I plan on making the most of it. Hey, while ive got your attention, there is a comp coming up on march 13 in conroe that me and probably some buddies from the gym are going to go check out. You should attend to get a feel for these natural comps and maybe meet some of the people involved who can help you reach your goals. My training has been getting pretty bad ass as more and more people get excited with me. We get kick in the doors every morning, throw out the little weights, throw out the little guys, and ugly girls and take care of business. Hit me up again soon so I know what your up to rk. AND ALWAYS REMEMBER THAT BIG DAWGS LEAD AND LITTLE PUNKS FOLLOW!!!


are u gonna enter the comp or watch it?id like to go check it out.then i can see what there like.one of my buddies at the gym says after u do your first comp u cant wait till the next one.hit me back maybe we can cruise down there.

----------


## ADAWG

I wont be entering the comp I will just be attending. That way i can get a feel for what will be expected of me and what the competitors look like. I was hoping on competing in july but now I think it may be a little longer. It all depends on what I see at these comps and what I decide from there. What are your plans or expectations for competing? Your probably like me and need to see one first and then youll have a better idea. Just let me know and you can meet up with me and my buddies to check it out. Like I said the first one I will be going to is march 13 at the montgomery community college in the woodlands. You can find all the comps in the area on www.npctexas.org or www.ocbbodybuilding.com. By the way, if you go to the ar lounge there is a thread posted where a bunch of the members from houston are talking about meeting up for dinner on some weekend. Hit me back rk and keep me informed.

----------


## rk713

> I have definitly been a man about town herre recently. Me and my girlfriend are not together now as of last week end. Regardless i am feeling really good and im very excited about this summer. It is definitly going to be one to remember and I plan on making the most of it. Hey, while ive got your attention, there is a comp coming up on march 13 in conroe that me and probably some buddies from the gym are going to go check out. You should attend to get a feel for these natural comps and maybe meet some of the people involved who can help you reach your goals. My training has been getting pretty bad ass as more and more people get excited with me. We get kick in the doors every morning, throw out the little weights, throw out the little guys, and ugly girls and take care of business. Hit me up again soon so I know what your up to rk. AND ALWAYS REMEMBER THAT BIG DAWGS LEAD AND LITTLE PUNKS FOLLOW!!!


HEY ADAWG I LIKE TO GO WATCH THE COMP NEXT MONTH. I ALSO DONE FOR GOING OUT TO EAT WITH EVERYONE TO HIT ME BACK.

----------


## ADAWG

sounds like a plan to me so ill get the details and pm you. It doesnt sound like it is going to be a big competition but hey when I enter my first comp it wont be a big one. Try to keep in touch with those guys and find out when they are going to set a date so you can keep me informed. Have you seen some of those video clips that are in the ar lounge? they are freakin hilarious!!! Hit me up and tell me what ur up to. BIG DAWGS DONT STAY ON THE PORCH

----------


## rk713

> sounds like a plan to me so ill get the details and pm you. It doesnt sound like it is going to be a big competition but hey when I enter my first comp it wont be a big one. Try to keep in touch with those guys and find out when they are going to set a date so you can keep me informed. Have you seen some of those video clips that are in the ar lounge? they are freakin hilarious!!! Hit me up and tell me what ur up to. BIG DAWGS DONT STAY ON THE PORCH


im waiting to see when everyones meeting up. is there going to be alot of people going to the comp with u?

----------


## ADAWG

not really just a few probably. By the time it comes around I will be lucky if I can get one of them to go. Thats the way it usually works, everyone will be real excited at first when you talk about it but then when it comes down to actually going every one is to busy or doesnt feel like it. It really kinda gets under my skin that most people arent that dedicated and they always have a freakin excuse for it when so many people out there are proving them wrong every day. Sorry, I could go on for days on this subject so i will stop. Have you lowered your body fat from your original 19%? Just curious.

----------


## rk713

> not really just a few probably. By the time it comes around I will be lucky if I can get one of them to go. Thats the way it usually works, everyone will be real excited at first when you talk about it but then when it comes down to actually going every one is to busy or doesnt feel like it. It really kinda gets under my skin that most people arent that dedicated and they always have a freakin excuse for it when so many people out there are proving them wrong every day. Sorry, I could go on for days on this subject so i will stop. Have you lowered your body fat from your original 19%? Just curious.


im about 16 or 17%now at 205. i need to cut alittle. what are u at now?im debating on if i wanna start a cycle of test and deca . id be doing pretty good after i got finished with it.hit me back.

----------


## ADAWG

well I am not completly sure but when I use the calculators on these web sites they say 8% body fat while I am 5'11" at 180 pounds. Im almost up to 16 inches on my arms which I know isnt that great but im on my way up. Im sure you would get great results from test and deca and im sure I dont have to give you any warnings because you know the risks involved. I am a little jealous though because I know that if I could fund it I would do the same thing. Right now I am trying to figure out how to put up my own avatar and im getting pretty close but I need one that is the right size or change the size of the one that picked out. Any way, drop me a line and tell me whats up! What clubs do you go to in houston?

----------


## rk713

> well I am not completly sure but when I use the calculators on these web sites they say 8% body fat while I am 5'11" at 180 pounds. Im almost up to 16 inches on my arms which I know isnt that great but im on my way up. Im sure you would get great results from test and deca and im sure I dont have to give you any warnings because you know the risks involved. I am a little jealous though because I know that if I could fund it I would do the same thing. Right now I am trying to figure out how to put up my own avatar and im getting pretty close but I need one that is the right size or change the size of the one that picked out. Any way, drop me a line and tell me whats up! What clubs do you go to in houston?


i ve been working so much lately i havent had time to go out. i have just enough time to eat , sleep , train and work i am going to start taking 1 day a week off now though were do u go most in houston.

----------


## ADAWG

> i ve been working so much lately i havent had time to go out. i have just enough time to eat , sleep , train and work i am going to start taking 1 day a week off now though were do u go most in houston.


I go a number of places, like the hurricane hut, jillians, sherlocks pub, fox and hound and places like that. As long as there are beautiful women around then I am down. We went to the red star on saturday night that was alright. What part of town do you live in? Ill be in santa fe this saturday for a wedding and I will most likely be hitting mardi gra in galveston at some point. What got you in to bb? You said that you have only been at it for about 8 months and I was just curious what inspired you.

----------


## ADAWG

Where is every body it doesnt seem like any body has anything to say anymore

----------


## rk713

> Where is every body it doesnt seem like any body has anything to say anymore


whats up bro.i went to the doc today and found out i have a sist at the bottom of my spine. its been hard to walkk and sit for the last week.i have to go for surgery in couple weeks to get it removed.i also found out i cant train for at least a month.that sucks.every time i start to get ahead something throws me back.hit me back.

----------


## ADAWG

that is to bad man but i know exactly how you feel. Every time I start to make some kind of progress in life something will come along to mess it all up. I think its the will to get back up after being knocked down that defines a man. WOW, I got pretty deep there and all over a cyst. If me and the boys still go to the contest next month you are more than welcome to join us. throw some more bull$hit my way cause nobody has been around lately!!!

----------


## rk713

> that is to bad man but i know exactly how you feel. Every time I start to make some kind of progress in life something will come along to mess it all up. I think its the will to get back up after being knocked down that defines a man. WOW, I got pretty deep there and all over a cyst. If me and the boys still go to the contest next month you are more than welcome to join us. throw some more bull$hit my way cause nobody has been around lately!!!


i wanna go out there still. it sucks having a cyste on the end of your spine hurts to walk sit lay anything. hopefully i can get rid of it soon it sucks not being able to do anything.hit me back

----------


## ADAWG

> i wanna go out there still. it sucks having a cyste on the end of your spine hurts to walk sit lay anything. hopefully i can get rid of it soon it sucks not being able to do anything.hit me back



Heard that my nizzel! I am about to walk out the door right now to go work out and my schedule is so messed up right now that I cant even remember what i am working today. I met this guy last weekend that was pretty cool and he was pretty experienced with AS. He is involved on some type of fighting orginazation similar to the ufc and he has a fight on the FEB 28. Might be going to that to. What kind of work do you do RK? Just curious.

----------


## rk713

> Heard that my nizzel! I am about to walk out the door right now to go work out and my schedule is so messed up right now that I cant even remember what i am working today. I met this guy last weekend that was pretty cool and he was pretty experienced with AS. He is involved on some type of fighting orginazation similar to the ufc and he has a fight on the FEB 28. Might be going to that to. What kind of work do you do RK? Just curious.


i work at 24 hour fitness. been there for 3 months.it already feels like i lost alot since i havent worked out in 2 weeeks. this sucks now i am going to do i cycle after i heal from surgery. maybe just test dbol .i need to get back to a good size again .it seems like my bf has gone up from not working out or eating.im not eating enough to maintain.catch ya later.

----------


## ADAWG

> i work at 24 hour fitness. been there for 3 months.it already feels like i lost alot since i havent worked out in 2 weeeks. this sucks now i am going to do i cycle after i heal from surgery. maybe just test dbol.i need to get back to a good size again .it seems like my bf has gone up from not working out or eating.im not eating enough to maintain.catch ya later.



I wish that I could do a cycle I just dont have the funds or the balls at this point. I want to do test enanthate , equpoise, winnie, with nolva and clomid but right now I need to concentrate on getting ahead of all my bills. This spring and summer all I want to do is workout, work my regular job, and make sideline money. Once I get ahead its on so I am going to be busting my butt here until hopefully august. I looked into 24 hour at one point because I was thinking about becoming a personal trainer through certification but it never happened. You never told me where you go out when you do go out.

----------


## rk713

> I wish that I could do a cycle I just dont have the funds or the balls at this point. I want to do test enanthate, equpoise, winnie, with nolva and clomid but right now I need to concentrate on getting ahead of all my bills. This spring and summer all I want to do is workout, work my regular job, and make sideline money. Once I get ahead its on so I am going to be busting my butt here until hopefully august. I looked into 24 hour at one point because I was thinking about becoming a personal trainer through certification but it never happened. You never told me where you go out when you do go out.


i havent been able to go out alot but sometimes sams boat. places like that.were in houston did u live.

----------

